# repeated problems with burner driver Please Help!



## keith3565 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 2011 burner 2.0 tp driver that I bought used off of a guy on ebay, prob my first mistake! Anyway since day 1 the club had a funny sound to it, it doesn't have that "ping" sound like my burner 3w and 5w do. It almost has a clunking like sound (hard to describe, best way for me is like a alluminum baseball bat when it is dead). Also if i hold the club upside down and let the handle tap the ground the club head rattles, but not like there is something in there but more like its "loose" sounding. If i just shake the club back and fourth no sound is heard but taping the handle on the ground or tapping the head while the club is just laying loose in my hand it rattles. Well about a week into owning the club i was out on the course and hit a 280-290 yard drive only to see my club head go 100 yards out. So i end up purchasing a new shaft and taking it to dicks sporting goods to have them replace it, well two weeks later I go back out on the course last night and sure enough same dead sound and same vibration in the club. Has anyone ever heard of this before and is there anything i can do? Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

keith3565 said:


> I have a 2011 burner 2.0 tp driver that I bought used off of a guy on ebay, prob my first mistake! Anyway since day 1 the club had a funny sound to it, it doesn't have that "ping" sound like my burner 3w and 5w do. It almost has a clunking like sound (hard to describe, best way for me is like a alluminum baseball bat when it is dead). Also if i hold the club upside down and let the handle tap the ground the club head rattles, but not like there is something in there but more like its "loose" sounding. If i just shake the club back and fourth no sound is heard but taping the handle on the ground or tapping the head while the club is just laying loose in my hand it rattles. Well about a week into owning the club i was out on the course and hit a 280-290 yard drive only to see my club head go 100 yards out. So i end up purchasing a new shaft and taking it to dicks sporting goods to have them replace it, well two weeks later I go back out on the course last night and sure enough same dead sound and same vibration in the club. Has anyone ever heard of this before and is there anything i can do? Thank you for taking the time to read this.


If the sound is simular to hitting a beer can that is normal. The vibration, just a guess, if you are hitting the ball low center on the club face that "MAY" be the cause. other than that I don't know,:dunno:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you know if the shaft that was on the club when you got it was the original?
Its possible its a fake also.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I would call Taylormade to ask them to verify the specs based on the serial number. If you find out you bought a fake, and there are way too many out there, not only would it explain the problem, but you could complain to ebay about the seller.

As for having replaced the shaft, did Dick's Sporting Goods do the work of rebuilding the club? If they did and things still rattle, I'd go back to them, explain how it did that before it came apart before and ask what their openion might be.

Otherwise, it doesn't sound like you actually hit it badly, just that the rattling noise bothers you.


----------



## keith3565 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the quick responses. I took some time this morning to sit down and try and figure out exactly where in the head the sound is coming from. After close inspection i noticed that the rattle seemed to come from the toe weight. I do not have the correct tool to adjust this but did do a quick little "home made" fab work to make a tool. I first loosened the weight slightly maybee 1/3 of a rotation and it had a very grity feel to it then tightned it back lightly. Then my trust homemade tool broke on me ha. But not the rattle is nearly completely gone. Could it just be something wrong with the toe weight and if so what should i do? How tight should they be? Thanks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Call Taylormade today or Monday to be sure what that weight is supposed to do when it seats properly. If I remember correctly, they screw in and the special wrench clicks when thee's enough torque trying to tighten the weight.

If you have any friends with a reasonable amount of tools, they might have one of those screwdrivers with changeable bits. There is one I have, (I don't know exactly what it's called), but it used to fit the weights on the Taylormade driver I once had.

If you could find something like that, I'd take the weight totally out of the driver and see if something in it rattles or if there's something under the weight making the noise.

Here's hoping it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------

